# Thursday Feb. 26 to Thursday Mar 5th 2015



## billski (Feb 27, 2015)

Couple of events coming through next week.  Roger always speaks from a Northern Vermont perspective.  He issues them for the Vermont utility companies.  We're here to talk about them.


----------



## Edd (Feb 27, 2015)

We're considering Okemo for Monday morning. Is southern VT going to get the snow or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2015)

Edd said:


> We're considering Okemo for Monday morning. Is southern VT going to get the snow or should I look elsewhere?


  Why?  The snow event for Monday seems rather widespread.


----------



## Edd (Feb 27, 2015)

Don't track it the way you guys do. Just checking opinions.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 28, 2015)

Monday is better south and north.  Bulk of the storm looks to be hitting Connecticut.  6 inches possible down there.  Were in the 4-6 on the latest map from box.  Northern Spine of the greens could cash in a bit with some upslope Monday.  Southern Vermont may do better with high high ratio fluff.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/ 

Billskis site is very helpful for information.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 28, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/
> 
> Billskis site is very helpful for information.



+1.  Incredible resource.  Thanks Billski.   Use it all the time!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2015)

Could be the last shot at a decent snow for Pocono chain.


----------



## octopus (Feb 28, 2015)

shiri and danielle are forecasting rain


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2015)

octopus said:


> shiri and danielle are forecasting rain


  They don't ski.  they also don't forecast at altitude. :argue:

Northern VT and Maine should be OK, I think....


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2015)

NAM





gfs:


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sunday night is another waste of snow in the flatlands.  Even though the skiing has been wonderful around here we are right around average for the winter.  Lack of a real thaw has benefited us.  Parts of eastern New england are 150-160% of average.  Even Vermont, which has had zero thaw since Xmas is slightly above average for snowfall.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2015)

But Tues-Wed skcus:


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Sunday night is another waste of snow in the flatlands.  Even though the skiing has been wonderful around here we are right around average for the winter.  Lack of a real thaw has benefited us.  Parts of eastern New england are 150-160% of average.  Even Vermont, which has had zero thaw since Xmas is slightly above average for snowfall.



Don't tell northern vermont  that  http://www.srh.noaa.gov/data/BTV/CLIBTV


----------



## skifree (Feb 28, 2015)

Love the maps!!!!!
Thank you


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> *Sunday night is another waste of snow in the flatlands.*



Not sure where you're getting that from.   The Cats should see at least 3 or 4 inches out of this; maybe 5 or 6.


----------



## abc (Feb 28, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> sunday night is another waste of snow in the flatlands.





billski said:


> don't tell northern vermont that





benedictgomez said:


> not sure where you're getting that from. The cats should see at least 3 or 4 inches out of this; maybe 5 or 6.


nimby?


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 1, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Not sure where you're getting that from.   The Cats should see at least 3 or 4 inches out of this; maybe 5 or 6.



Do I care about the Catskills? No!


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 1, 2015)

I can read.  I know btv is 15 Inches above average.  I'm calling that slightly above compared to Eastport, ME.... Epic snow pack up there


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 1, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Do I care about the Catskills? No!



I do about as much as skiing conditions in Florida but I know a few on here do.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 1, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Do I care about the Catskills? No!



Where did this animosity come from?!


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 1, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Where did this animosity come from?!



I'm just trying to get everyone fired up!  I hope I can ski in the Catskills someday.  Anyway... Moving on.


----------



## abc (Mar 1, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> I'm just trying to get everyone fired up!  I hope I can ski in the Catskills someday.


Fired up? On those "waste on the flatland"? ;-)


----------



## moresnow (Mar 1, 2015)

abc said:


> Fired up? On those "waste on the flatland"? ;-)



Move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 2, 2015)

So...these models are great and all. But how about a resource for after the event to see how things actually panned out. I'm particularly interested in last nights event as I drove home in it. Brutal!


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 2, 2015)

MRG reporting 4-6" down already and its still coming down up here.  Sugarbush should be pretty sweet today to end my long ski wknd!


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes, mountains got some snow I'm aware of that.... I said that the other day.  What I meant was southern New England specific.  I do the bulk of my skiing right here and for the most part Connecticut did much better than here.  We have plenty of snow but we are right at average and have missed a lot of these events.  This is all I'm trying to say.  Enjoy the snow we got 2 inches!


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 2, 2015)

twinplanx said:


> So...these models are great and all. But how about a resource for after the event to see how things actually panned out. I'm particularly interested in last nights event as I drove home in it. Brutal!



This is where I check for storm totals.  They are updated often.

http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=ALY&product=PNS

http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=BTV&product=PNS

http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=BOX&product=PNS

http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=GYX&product=PNS


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 2, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> This is where I check for storm totals.  They are updated often.
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=ALY&product=PNS
> 
> ...


That'll do...


----------



## billski (Mar 2, 2015)

I was at Magic, in the dark last night, during the snowfall.  It was dumping about an inch an hour. While they only got 2", it was the lightest, sweetest stuff.    Everything looks lovely today.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## vermonter44 (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow, totals shot up from previous, especially around Philly


----------



## Edd (Mar 3, 2015)

Skied Bretton Woods on Monday with about 4" of fresh. Fantastic skiing and it started dumping really hard at the end of the day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2015)

North creek snow?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2015)

Tons of cloud seeding or spraying of skies above western mass this morning. Hopefully they are going for enhanced snow precipitation.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2015)

vermonter44 said:


> Wow, totals shot up from previous, especially around Philly


  Problem is there will be a rain mix with it, which will just make everything frozen and fugly.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2015)

Edd said:


> Skied Bretton Woods on Monday with about 4" of fresh. Fantastic skiing and it started dumping really hard at the end of the day.


  I'll bet.  ON the ride home Sunday I was wishing I could have stuck around the mountains.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2015)

*This was Roger's report from yesterday*

Looks like some nfp coming in as far north as Stowe.  The biggies in Maine will escape it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2015)

vermonter44 said:


> Wow, totals shot up from previous, especially around Philly



Yeah,  I might have to ski a rare evening in the Poconos.  In the rare event the football doesn't get pulled out from under them, it should be awesome.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 3, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah,  I might have to ski a rare evening in the Poconos.  In the rare event the football doesn't get pulled out from under them, it should be awesome.



Got to admit, I'm a little confused about the forecast.  Was watching News 12 NJ while waiting for an oil change in my truck and the future cast almost looked like the Pocono's were going to miss almost everything (snow/rain/snow).  Due to unforeseen circumstances it looks like I will be skiing CBK this weekend.  Could I be getting lucky?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Got to admit,* I'm a little confused about the forecast.  Was watching News 12 NJ while waiting for an oil change in my truck and the future cast almost looked like the Pocono's were going to miss almost everything (snow/rain/snow)*.



There are two storms.  What you saw was the meh storm, for today.   This much bigger storm is tomorrow.




4aprice said:


> Due to unforeseen circumstances it looks like I will be skiing CBK this weekend.  *Could I be getting lucky?*



Looks pleasant, and with little to no wind this weekend.   I'm heading to DAX.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> There are two storms.  What you saw was the meh storm, for today.   This much bigger storm is tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I be at gore this weekend with Jim G say hi.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 3, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Tons of cloud seeding or spraying of skies above western mass this morning. Hopefully they are going for enhanced snow precipitation.



Whatever it takes to appease the snow gods and goddesses


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> I be at gore this weekend with Jim G say hi.



Gore Saturday, Whiteface Sunday.    I'll be on the look-out for red pants and a shiny-new chartreuse coat after lunch!


----------



## Tin (Mar 3, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Whatever it takes to appease the snow gods and goddesses




Goddesses..  lol


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Whatever it takes to appease the snow gods and goddesses


----------



## Edd (Mar 3, 2015)

It's snowing nicely in Bartlett, NH. Skiing looks to be good tomorrow.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 3, 2015)

Pinging hard here.  Looks like it's still snow but very fine flakes.  I bet we have school tomorrow, sun angle....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2015)

Blue Mountain will be the Pocono mountain of choice should this pan out.

Thursday evening could be my first trip there in approximately 17 years.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 3, 2015)

West Virginia is getting the goods from this as well. Good late season for them.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 4, 2015)

Not much snow here in northern VT, but so far we have dodged rain.  


.


----------



## Edd (Mar 4, 2015)

2 - 3" in the MWV. I don't think it rained here.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2015)

~2" in Lincoln.  No rain, but it was warm at the start. It's a crusty 2"


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2015)

all the resorts in NNE except bromley and cranmore are reporting PP or Pow this AM.  If htis is true, they dodged the rain.  But the proof will be today, if they can dodge the temps.
Here are the projecte freezing elevations

Magic -
 4am - 1800', 10AM -800', 1pm=1000', zero after that.  
(BASE = 1299', summit, 2999'

MRG 
4am -1100', 10am 0'
base-1601, summit 3639

$steaux
all periods, 0 elevation remains below zero.

Strikes me that So. VT will get a little damage.


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's what really skcus
next week, the freezing elevations at stowe will be
between 3100 to 8200 feet on Tues, Wed, Thurs, with summit tems from 34 to 41, base temps between 34 and 36.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2015)

billski said:


> all the resorts in NNE except bromley and cranmore are reporting PP or Pow this AM.  If htis is true, they dodged the rain.  But the proof will be today, if they can dodge the temps.



It's warm-ish today, but it's not major melting weather.  Mid-high 30's and cloudy isn't going to have a negative impact.


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> It's warm-ish today, but it's not major melting weather.  Mid-high 30's and cloudy isn't going to have a negative impact.



a little crusty in the am.   I've also found if they groom too early at night and the snow hasn't setup, the cord. gets crusty too.  Where are you Cannonball


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2015)

billski said:


> a little crusty in the am.   I've also found if they groom too early at night and the snow hasn't setup, the cord. gets crusty too.  Where are you Cannonball



Lincoln, NH.  The snow last night was ~2" of crustiness. It's about 35 here right now. But with the cloud cover there really isn't any melting going on.


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2015)

Stratton Summit is at 29 degrees


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 4, 2015)

Keep in mind that temperatures can be overly simplistic.  You can have sleet, and even rain, fall when it's in the upper 20s.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Keep in mind that temperatures can be overly simplistic.  You can have sleet, and even rain, fall when it's in the upper 20s.



And snow when it's 40.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Keep in mind that temperatures can be overly simplistic.  You can have sleet, and even rain, fall when it's in the upper 20s.



Yeah, you need to looks at what's going on at around 5000 feet as well as what we perceive at 6 feet.


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2015)

Based on today's model runs, I dont see this changing that much.  

> South = better, so Blue Mountain it is if this pans out.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 4, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Based on today's model runs, I dont see this changing that much.
> 
> > South = better, so Blue Mountain it is if this pans out.



If that map is correct, CBK gets 4-6.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 4, 2015)

If we get 6", I'm hitting up a powerline hill on my drive home.

BG, you're in my neck of the woods.  Interested in some late afternoon powder turns?  If there's two of us, we wouldn't have to hike (roads at the top and bottom).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> If we get 6", I'm hitting up a powerline hill on my drive home.
> 
> BG, you're in my neck of the woods.  Interested in some late afternoon powder turns?  If there's two of us, we wouldn't have to hike (roads at the top and bottom).



Sounds like fun, but I already made plans to ditch work early and hit BM late afternoon with the gf based on the models last night.

  Here's the Euro snowmap hot off the presses.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 4, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> If we get 6", I'm hitting up a powerline hill on my drive home.
> 
> BG, you're in my neck of the woods.  Interested in some late afternoon powder turns?  If there's two of us, we wouldn't have to hike (roads at the top and bottom).


I like the enthusiasm Bear. Rip it!


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2015)

None of this really matters.  We have copious amounts of base, all the snow snakes are dead, the woods in play and the blackout days over.   I'm going to get it, and get it good on Friday and Saturday.  See you at Stowe?  JP?


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 4, 2015)

twinplanx said:


> I like the enthusiasm Bear. Rip it!



When you live in NJ, have got a job, a kid, and a wife that gives you the evil eye every time you say you're going skiing, you have to take advantage of any free opportunity you have to go.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> When you live in NJ, have got a job, a kid, and a wife that gives you the evil eye every time you say you're going skiing, you have to take advantage of any free opportunity you have to go.



Why not hit up Blue Mountain, Camelback, or Shawnee?  It's a rare day when the Poconos actually gets some snow.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 4, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Why not hit up Blue Mountain, Camelback, or Shawnee?  It's a rare day when the Poconos actually gets some snow.



I'm skiing in VT this weekend. I've got to pick my battles.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 4, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> When you live in NJ, have got a job, a kid, and a wife that gives you the evil eye every time you say you're going skiing, you have to take advantage of any free opportunity you have to go.


I get it bro! If there was any sort of vert in my neck of the woods I'd be all over it...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2015)

Another prediction.  I like this one.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2015)

Last call based on actual conditions.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 5, 2015)

At least 3 otg and snowing at a decent clip here in NNJ.  Hoping its doing the same at CBK.  Nice fluff snow.  As much as I want to go up north this weekend it could (and should) be really good here.   I'll be taking pictures cause you don't always see the Pocono's like this.  Back up north next weekend then west. I'm sure I'm not alone (though NY TV would disagree) but I'm wishing this would never end.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 5, 2015)

Coming down heavy in Piscataway, NJ. I'm the only one at work. Oh well. All the lab equipment is mine!


----------



## dlague (Mar 5, 2015)

4aprice said:


> I'm wishing this would never end.



I am with you on this one!  This season has been dreamy!


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 5, 2015)

Southern lehigh co. 4'' And really ripping , def over perform for my area, Bear creek tonight for some /slow/ low turns ,  Blue mountain seems to making out well.
JT BC tomorow! Elk Saturday although they seem to be not doing well if radar is correct.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 5, 2015)

dlague said:


> I am with you on this one!  This season has been dreamy!


Me three... I'm sick of the whining though. MOVE!!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 5, 2015)

NWS Mt. Holly bumping up snow totals in Jersey.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 5, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> NWS Mt. Holly bumping up snow totals in Jersey.



Quite a gradient up North , Have a feeling the core of that  6-8 area will go higher, Visibility is only 250' where I'm at.
6" already


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2015)

4aprice said:


> As much as I want to go up north this weekend it could (and should) be really good here.*   I'll be taking pictures cause you don't always see the Pocono's like this.*  Back up north next weekend then west.



You wont see it "like this" today either, because ONCE AGAIN, the Pocono's got absolutely SCREWED. They got about 3" and that's it.  Not even snowing at Shawnee or Camelback right now.  Frustrating.

 Meanwhile, I think I'm at a good 5", and it's still pounding snow here in Jersey.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 5, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> You wont see it "like this" today either, because ONCE AGAIN, the Pocono's got absolutely SCREWED. They got about 3" and that's it.  Not even snowing at Shawnee or Camelback right now.  Frustrating.
> 
> Meanwhile, I think I'm at a good 5", and it's still pounding snow here in Jersey.



Regardless of what they got (3 is ok) the base up there is pretty deep.  There will be bumps and maybe some off trail things to hit this weekend.  By the time I get there, there wouldn't be any fresh anyways. Sure I would like to go north but it ain't happening this weekend so I plan on enjoying the warmer temps and deep snow.  Beats being at home all weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 5, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> You wont see it "like this" today either, because ONCE AGAIN, the Pocono's got absolutely SCREWED. They got about 3" and that's it.  Not even snowing at Shawnee or Camelback right now.  Frustrating.
> 
> Meanwhile, I think I'm at a good 5", and it's still pounding snow here in Jersey.



Should've come out with me.  I'm leaving now to do some NJ backcountry.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Should've come out with me.  I'm leaving now to do some NJ backcountry.



I'm still going to BM tonight, leaving at 2:30 or 3, as 3" is better than nothing.  It's just remarkable how this one region gets shafted time and time and time and time again.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 5, 2015)

10 1/2"  , 2.5hrs on snow blower , Every possible snow condition on driveway , Soup, sleet , wet snow and 7" powder.
Getting a shower and going to Bear Creek!
Jim Thorpe looks like it got 1" , Back country Emmaus trails tomorrow morning.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2015)

Cape Cod, another foot.  Too Funny.   It must be uninhabitable.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> 10 1/2"  , 2.5hrs on snow blower , Every possible snow condition on driveway , Soup, sleet , wet snow and 7" powder.
> Getting a shower and going to Bear Creek!
> Jim Thorpe looks like it got 1" , Back country Emmaus trails tomorrow morning.


good for you.  Work can wait!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 5, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm still going to BM tonight, leaving at 2:30 or 3, as 3" is better than nothing.  It's just remarkable how this one region gets shafted time and time and time and time again.



Eh, you made the right choice. It was too flat, really more cross country than downhill skiing. Oh well.


----------



## j law (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks like 4 or 5 inches here in Manhattan.  I'm trying to motivate to hit the backcountry known as Central Park! 

Happy hour here in the office (Mad Men style here at an ad agency) might slow me down.... Or make my turns more interesting!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skifree (Mar 5, 2015)

j law said:


> Looks like 4 or 5 inches here in Manhattan.  I'm trying to motivate to hit the backcountry known as Central Park!
> 
> Happy hour here in the office (Mad Men style here at an ad agency) might slow me down.... Or make my turns more interesting!
> 
> ...


Please tell more


----------



## vermonter44 (Mar 5, 2015)

7-8 inches here outside of Philly in SJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Eh, you made the right choice. It was too flat, really more cross country than downhill skiing. Oh well.



Meh, Blue Mountain was pretty bad.  There was no way you could tell they got 3" today.  The entire place was really icy and scraped.

  And the conditions at Shawnee on Sunday were fantastic, so I think the rain and ice the Poconos got this week seriously wrecked havoc on what had been pretty decent conditions.   

On the bright side, I did try that new Slopeside restaurant and I agree with the other posters here - two thumbs up.


----------



## j law (Mar 6, 2015)

skifree said:


> Please tell more



Haha, I'm sensing sarcasm though CP can be fun for XCountry on a powder day.  Of course I'd rather be at Magic or Jay, but when you have no chance of playing on a real mountain, CP will do.

That said, I had too many beers at work and couldn't motivate.  I'm hoping my flight to Atlanta tomorrow is cancelled so I get some time to play!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 6, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Meh, Blue Mountain was pretty bad.  There was no way you could tell they got 3" today.  The entire place was really icy and scraped.
> 
> And the conditions at Shawnee on Sunday were fantastic, so I think the rain and ice the Poconos got this week seriously wrecked havoc on what had been pretty decent conditions.
> 
> On the bright side, I did try that new Slopeside restaurant and I agree with the other posters here - two thumbs up.


Bear Creek was really fun , although spent most of the night straight lining , place has little pitch , a short bump run with large bumps, found some short glade runs .
I can't believe the precip gradient , when I got home there was another inch of snow.
11.5" total


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2015)

Look at how perfectly the Pocono Mountains were "carved out" out this storm and got screwed.

   They missed the 8" line by maybe 10 miles and got about 2" instead.  It's seriously uncanny.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 6, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Look at how perfectly the Pocono Mountains were "carved out" out this storm and got screwed.
> 
> They missed the 8" line by maybe 10 miles and got about 2" instead.  It's seriously uncanny.


Thanx Obama.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 6, 2015)

We get these upside storms about once a year.  Always weird.


----------

